# Rex for Sale - Special Deal - Can you Help Transport?



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

It has come to my attention that there are a number of people on this forum that want standard rex, but are unable to locate them in their area. Here where I live, rex are a 'dime a dozen', so to speak. I have several nice pairs of young seniors on the short list, simply due to space, or the fact that the competition on the table here is so stiff, they just aren't good enough to keep and show. Some of these are children of my 2010 nationals winner. 

One person, in Texas, has already expressed an interest in my pair of chocolates. So here is what I am proposing. I will offer, to members of this forum only, pairs of young adult rex for half price. That's 50$ a pair.

I will do this if others on this forum will help to bunny jump them in their prospective directions. With the holidays coming, I am sure there will be a lot of traveling going on, so maybe this wouldn't be to much trouble? The recipient of the buns would be responsible for transportation compensation to whomever offers to transport.

I live in east central Wisconsin.
So whom on here is truly interested in a pair, and who would be willing to step up and help with transport?

Colors are blue, black, otter, chocolate, chin, white. I will send a pair that are properly color and pedigree matched for breeding. With the exception of the person who already specifically asked for chocolates, I must chose the pairs to avoid too close of inbreeding, but I will guarantee quality animals.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

I would so love to have those chocolates! I am in SE Texas and I am willing to help transport for others as well...I really hope we can get this together, there are almost NO standard rex here, only MR.


----------



## RanchoMadonna (Feb 20, 2011)

What a great offer! I TOO am in LOVE with that chocolate gene. I have the dream of having ALL my Rex be some variety with the brown gene. I'm in Central California and would love to have a pair: amber, lynx, chocolate, lilac, otter of those persuasions...just so long as they are "bb"
I'm not planning any trips to your area anytime but I'd be willing to help out in any small way way that I could here. I'll take them if you can get them here. 
I posted had a person in Iowa who wanted one of MY buns and I posted on 2 Yahoo groups, Classified for Animals Horse_Livestock_transportUSA, but nothing has materialized so far. Guess I''ll suggest they check with you :hobbyhors since you're a lot closer


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, I took a look at what I had. 
For bucks, I have the following:
One chocolate
one black otter
two blues
one black

The two blues and the black carry chocolate, but it is in the 3rd and 4th generation back. Bred to a chocolate carrier, you might get chocolate babies, but more than likely, it would be a multi-colored litter. The blues also carry white.

The black otter does not carry chocolate at all.

The best way to handle this, for those of you that want something (if we can find transport), would be to choose your buck and allow me to pair him with the most appropriate doe.

My doe choices are as follows:

one white
one black
one chocolate
one or two blue otters - these do not carry chocolate

Also be aware that the chocolate doe is a little older, maybe 2 or 3 years old. Plenty of life left, but sometimes a doe of that age can have a little trouble conceiving. All of the other does are less than a year old and have not yet been bred. The blue otters are a little flat in their arch. They have good genetics and may produce some very nice babies, but definitely culls from the show table.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

So, what would I get from pairing the Chocolate buck to the Black Doe? Multicolors? That would be cool....I would love to have the Chocolate doe as well, but I am having enough trouble right now with the rest of my herd giving me any litters...I am torn. Of course, this is all dependent on getting them here... *sigh*


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Multi colored in this case means some kits will be one color, some the other color, not that a individual kit will be multi colored, that takes the Harlequin gene, and that is separate from being chocolate or black.

My husband is making a trip from South Dakota to Georgia this winter, but I don't think I could talk him into hauling some rabbits with him.


----------



## Macybaby (Jun 16, 2006)

Here is a litter all one color










Here is a mutli colored litter - some black, some white and some broken black.










And this is a multi colored litter with multi colored kits


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Macybaby said:


> Multi colored in this case means some kits will be one color, some the other color, not that a individual kit will be multi colored, that takes the Harlequin gene, and that is separate from being chocolate or black.
> 
> My husband is making a trip from South Dakota to Georgia this winter, but I don't think I could talk him into hauling some rabbits with him.


Right, I knew what she meant, :gaptooth: It *would* be kind of cool to have truly multicoloreds though...lol!

Too bad we can't talk your hubby into it.... :bored:


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Are all those your rabbits? They are gorgeous!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The chocolate buck to the black doe COULD result in any of the selfs' plus otter. As in blue, black, white, lilac or chocolate, in solid or otter. 
HOWEVER, Dusty has a black father and the black doe has a black otter mother who is a dominant black carrier, so you MIGHT get entire litters of black or black otter, with a recessive chocolate gene, with or without recessive dilute. 
You would be least likely to get blue, even though the doe's father is blue, because the chocolate carries chocolate and black otter only. 
ALSO, I bred that chocolate buck to a white doe I have who is a heavy blue carrier. Her litter consisted of half blacks, half whites, and one dilute. It was either blue or lilac (guessing lilac), but it died very young so I am not 100% on the color, SO he must carry white, so you could get whites.

Was that clear as mud?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Interested in a blue otter doe. A very large ome if you have one available.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> The chocolate buck to the black doe COULD result in any of the selfs' plus otter. As in blue, black, white, lilac or chocolate, in solid or otter.
> HOWEVER, Dusty has a black father and the black doe has a black otter mother who is a dominant black carrier, so you MIGHT get entire litters of black or black otter, with a recessive chocolate gene, with or without recessive dilute.
> You would be least likely to get blue, even though the doe's father is blue, because the chocolate carries chocolate and black otter only.
> ALSO, I bred that chocolate buck to a white doe I have who is a heavy blue carrier. Her litter consisted of half blacks, half whites, and one dilute. It was either blue or lilac (guessing lilac), but it died very young so I am not 100% on the color, SO he must carry white, so you could get whites.
> ...


Yup, pretty mud-like. I do want Dusty, which doe would give me the best chance of getting chocolate along with the other colors? Besides the chocolate one, I mean... Lol! What about one of the blue ones?


Thanks,


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I could only guarantee chocolate babies with the chocolate doe. You could always go with a trio. The two chocolates and one of the younger does. The blue otters will probably give you the same results. They carry black and blue, so you'll get black, white and probably lilac with the chocolate buck.
I am sure the chocolate doe will be fine. She's just been open for a while, and may need a couple breeding cycles to get her body back into the swing of things. I will breed her this weekend, see what happens.

The blue otter does are young and have not yet obtained their full growth. They will probably top out in the 9-10 pound range. 8-10 1/2 is standard for a rex doe.
Jandersen, where are you?


----------



## RanchoMadonna (Feb 20, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> The chocolate buck to the black doe COULD result in any of the selfs' plus otter.


So self is the most recessive of the 3 "A'' alleles. 
A -agouti is dominant and always shows if it's present. This is castor, opal, amber and lynx, [also chin, squirrel, red and cream].
at -otter is recessive to agouti and only shows if paired with itself or an "a" self.
a - self is the most recessive and ONLY shows if paired with another self gene. 
Thus, if a rabbit is black, blue, chocolate, or lilac it has to have "aa" and can't be carrying any hidden agouti or otter genes. 
The only way a black or blue rabbit could have otter kits is if it is bred to an otter or an agouti that carries [hidden] otter.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That is correct. The chocolate buck has a black otter grandmother.
The black doe has a black otter mother. The chocolate doe has a blue otter mother. And of course the blue otter does, are. And they have a blue otter mother and a black otter father. The otter gene is there and it's strong.

On another note, I bred the two chocolates together today. So she will either conceive, or her body will begin conforming back to the breeding routine and she will conceive within the next couple breedings.
If she does conceive, I will offer the chocolate kits to anyone who wants chocolates. The senior doe will still be available, first to scpankow if she wants her. If need be, I will foster off the kits so the doe can go. 

If you really want chocolates and you have only one, here is how you do it. Fairly simple. Breed your chocolate and your other color (must be a self). Raise the resulting offspring and breed them back to the chocolate parent. For those unaware, this is called line breeding and is perfectly acceptable. It helps to bring to the surface desirable traits. 

So suppose you have a chocolate buck and a black doe that carries a recessive because she has a blue father. You breed and the offspring are all black. Remember the chocolate buck has a black father. Keep the does and breed them all back to the buck. The does are either going to carry two dominant black genes, or a dominant black and a chocolate recessive. Their offspring will tell you who carries what. The does who have two dominant black genes will still throw black babies. Get rid of those does. The does that carry a dominant black and a recessive chocolate will have either mostly chocolates, or a half chocolate half black litter. Keep those does.

At some point you will have to bring in an outside chocolate, or chocolate carrier, but getting to this point will take a year, so that gives you time to find another while you are working on what you have.

On a side note, I should mention that both the chocolates I have have a chocolate parent who has a pure chocolate pedigree.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I am in Omaha Nebraska I could drive a few hours if need be. I hope the rabbit railroad works well.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am going to give this thread a week to float around so I can see how many people really want something and where they all are. Then I will start making phone calls and sending emails to see how we can get these babies moved.
jandersen, do you have a buck to breed this doe you want to?


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

I would love to have a blue buck. We live in oklahoma, right on the kansas oklahoma line.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Perrywinkle


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I want to try to have a colony that produces all or mostly all blue and black otters. I two blue does would be nice if it works out.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That looks like an opal to me. I will get a pic of one of the blue bucks on here later today.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

He is an opal with markings like a silver marten.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Is he mixed with something? He looks like a regular opal to me, just a tad light in color, but that could be affected by any number of things, light, age, molt, etc...


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

His pedigree is in my thread called what color is he. Well he has markings like a otter without the tan.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

And he is 5 months old. Is it possible for him to breed at this age?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

He is colored the way an opal is supposed to be. Due to his age, he will probably molt into a darker senior coat. Here is the color description for opal.

Top color to be a rich, medium blue, carried well down the sides. Intermediate, or ring color, is to be golden tan, clearly defined over slate blue undercolor. Belly is white or tan, over blue undercolor, Eyes, blue-grey.

At 5 months, he may do the deed, but may not yet be mature enough. 5 months is toeing the line. Wouldn't hurt to try him, but don't be dissapointed if he don't give or produce yet.

Im gonna go take a peek at that pedigree.
Edit: I looked. He is for sure opal. I don't know how it would work out for you if otter is what you are after. Personally, I would never breed a self to an agouti in an aim to get selfs. I do know some people that breed castor and opal into their otter program. Why I don't know, but it works for them. 

And silver martin is not a rex color.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I know they are trying to get it approved, that's my understanding. Thanks for the description I have a hard time finding them. The lady I got him from thought he might have been a blue otter but he was too young to be sure.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Opal is an approved color, silver martin is not, I think thats what you meant. It would have been obvious if it was an otter as soon as the fur was in, maybe 2 weeks. old. Otters have a tan triangle behind the ears, and are not agouti. Meaning otter fur is the same color to the skin (except the underbelly) . An opal will have color bands in the fur, obvious when you blow on it.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes that is what I meant. He has a triangle behind his ears but it is white, and his fur is banded. If I breed an opal tobe an otter what do you think she would produce?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

You will get opal and otter. I asked a friend of mine who plays with opals. He says he breeds in otter to improve his opals, however one of the best broken blue otter does he ever produced came out of one of his opals bred to an otter.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm interested. I'm in the TX Panhandle & I can help transport to within 5 hours (OKC, ABQ, Wichita Falls, CO Springs, etc.).


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

We would love to have a pair of blues we live in northwest missouri we could help a bit even if we don't get a pair we could help a bit.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

That would be perfect.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

LilFarmer, are you keeping track of people and their locations somewhere? Maybe we could make a Google Map with the locations pinned?


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

If you will all PM me your approximate locations and how far you are willing to drive/transport, I will put them all in a Google Map for LilFarmer.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

No I have not but we live in saint joseph missouri we could drive like 3-4 hours give our take


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

If we wait till spring I could talk my hubby into a longer drive


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Whoops! I meant "lonelyfarmgirl" not "lilfarmer" ....


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Here is the map I have started, feel free to edit, I only put general locations.

I've shared a map with you called Rex Rabbit Railroad:
http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=217127843859027358209.0004b241bbda8acb5f3b0


----------



## Lorelai (Oct 25, 2010)

scpankow said:


> I've shared a map with you called Rex Rabbit Railroad:
> http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=217127843859027358209.0004b241bbda8acb5f3b0


:hysterical:

That's hilarious. Awesome, but hilarious. Love the name! 

I'm way all the way in Western Washington, and not really interested in Rex rabbits at this point in time, but I'm following this thread with interest just to see how it all works out in the end. It'd be pretty cool if you could pull this off! If you do, I'll keep in mind a Rabbit Railroad when I'm in the position to add a new breed that I can't find readily in my area.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Well it looks like if we can get close to Omaha it will workout. I can drive a few hours to pickup mine and drive a few hours to get the rest to the next person. I have high hopes for the rex railroad.


----------



## RanchoMadonna (Feb 20, 2011)

I'm in on the Monterey Bay in California & I LOVE TRAINS. As a matter of fact I years ago took my kids on the train from Salinas to Los Angeles to Flagstaff to Chicago to Tomah then to Sandpoint then Seattle then Portland and back to Salinas. 
Just a year ago I took my granddaughter from Florida to Washington DC and then to Boston to pick up another granddaughter and then back to NYto see the sites [with an 8 year old and a 4 year old it was exciting]
We should check with Amtrak. How many bunnies can you fit in a family compartment????? 
Please add me to the route. It's the Coast Starlight out here


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you for putting together the map! I had it in my brain, but hadn't thought to do that. There is a show on December 31st in the vicinity of the WI-IL border, that I can probably go to. I am going to be contacting some people this week, because branching off a show is the best chance of getting them moved any distance. It may end up having to be spring (I hope not), but if thats the way it goes, if you've been looking for rex this long, whats a couple more months, right? 

I wish I would have thought of this 2 months ago. Transport nearly anywhere could have been arranged from nationals. It was in Indianapolis, and I was there. And I was in San Antonio in July. Sigh...

Please keep up with the map, who ever did it, and I will keep y'all updated as to who I find.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

I am about 2 hours north of tulsa ok, could possibly go to joplin, would depend on the schedule
Rea


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I would love a pair of these if any are still available. Color doesn't matter to me, as rex are rare out here in New Mexico. I can meet someone in Albuquerque, as I live in southern New Mexico.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

If the rabbits going south can make it to St. Joseph, Lil Farmer and I would be willing to get them to Joplin to pass off.

I would like a pair but not a priority, I mainly want to help to see the train actually work.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

mysticklobo, right now, transport is the biggest concern, but your name can be added to the list. spanknow can you add him (her)? I have pregnant does, so if I run short of seniors, more will come available.

I have offer of transport to Des Moines. Waiting to hear back from the person for conformation and details. Could you from omaha or st. joseph meet someone in des moines? how far is it?

If I can get for sure transport to Des Moines, and the St. Joseph person can pick up, I will work on getting them from St. Joseph towards Oklahoma City.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

I think that it is about a 2 hour drive from omaha and about 3 hours from st. joseph.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That just might work, I will post as soon as I hear back from that person. brandkelz, did you want a pair if there is one to be had after I supply those who asked first?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I can definitely go to desmoins and pick up the bunnies. I would like a pair if blue otter does or a blue and black otter as a second choice. Glad its working out.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Janderson, can you also drop off to St. Joseph?

Spankow


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I could but that's getting pretty expensive when you figure in fuel. I could definitely put the time in but I would need help with the fuel cost.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, I heard back from the lady. She said she would be attending that show weather permitting. There is absolutely no telling what the weather will be up here then. We could be under 8 feet of snow and in the middle of the worst blizzard in 100 years (jeez I hope not) just sayin. I am going to continue to look for other options in case this girl doesn't work out, but thats what I got so far.


----------



## Reauxman (Sep 14, 2002)

Just a note to those looking for Rex if the transport doesn't work out, go to local shows and ask. There are rex out there. I was at a show in Kentucky Saturday and there were close to 60 rex there. Sunday at a show in Ohio there were over 100. A friend judged the open and said there were some very nice animals. 

I know for a fact there are some in TX, you just need to look for them.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I've been to our local show, there were no rex there. There are only two rabbit clubs in the whole state of New Mexico and we have friends in both. NONE of them have ever seen full size rex at the shows.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

If you had a pair left, than that would be fine, but like I said, I honestly just want to see that train work....I have no preference on color.

Anderson, would you be able to meet half way if need be say rockport or somewhere around there? I totally agree about the fuel cost. Especially if you drove to Des Moines and then turned around and drove them all the way down to St. Joseph. 

I dont know if we are going to Lincoln for christmas time but if we are, then I would have no problem swingin by Omaha then to pick them up on the way back home.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

It would be cool if you could meet me on your way to Lincoln. If not rockport would be fine. Either way it would be less driving. That would save a drive to st. Joe right.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

Yes me and brandkelz could handle going to licoln depending on what time frame we are going on or it is not a big deal to meet at sapp brothers in IOWA where hywy 2 and I 29 meet. oh and lonely farmer hubby may not care but, I would LOVE A pair of BLUES. lol


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

scpankow - chocolate pair, janderson - blue and black otters does only, mom in oklahoma - blue buck, lil farmer - pair of blues, brandkelz and mysticklobo pair any color. I can supply all these requests. Please say something if I am mistaken here.

Getting mysticks to NM and scpankow's to southern texas will be a challenge, but there's gotta be a way.

I'll keep working on it.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

ok WE me and brandkelz can only take the one pair of Blues if we get more that that he will kill me!


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Lonely farm girl that is correct. I would prefer two blue otters because I can get black otters here. But a blue and a black would be ok if there is two blues.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Reauxman said:


> Just a note to those looking for Rex if the transport doesn't work out, go to local shows and ask. There are rex out there. I was at a show in Kentucky Saturday and there were close to 60 rex there. Sunday at a show in Ohio there were over 100. A friend judged the open and said there were some very nice animals.
> 
> I know for a fact there are some in TX, you just need to look for them.


There may be some in TX, but I have yet to find them...the only ones I found that were pedigreed, the lady wanted $150 each for them...I cannot afford that....I don't show rabbits so I don't usually attend shows and most of them are far from me anyway, plus the rabbits get exposed to so many germs at shows....yuck.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> scpankow - chocolate pair, janderson - blue and black otters does only, mom in oklahoma - blue buck, lil farmer - pair of blues, brandkelz and mysticklobo pair any color. I can supply all these requests. Please say something if I am mistaken here.
> 
> Getting mysticks to NM and scpankow's to southern texas will be a challenge, but there's gotta be a way.
> 
> I'll keep working on it.



There is that guy in the panhandle, I am guessing around Amarillo, that could maybe help get the buns to ABQ. 

As to mine, if we can get them to OKC, there is another tx girl here, Caylie, that would like to have an English Angora hitch a ride on the "railroad" from WI and she is willing to pick up in OKC....

Shannon


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Lonely farm girl I would prefer a pair of blue otter does as I can get black otter here. If that's not possible blue and black is fine.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

jandersen, what I have for you is a blue otter doe and a solid black doe. I do have a black otter doe, but you would be happier with the solid black. She is bigger, and is of better quality overall. Her mother is a black otter and her father is my blue nationals winner. She carries black, blue, chocolate and white, along with the otter gene. You could potentially get any of those.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

That sounds good. Thanks


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

So how many rabbits am I picking up in des mounds?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Des moines


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

well, if everyone who said they wanted something does, and you are the first pick up for everyone, that would be 11. tlrnnp67, where in the panhandle do you live? 
It looks like we can just about get them to oklahoma city. from then, the group splits. a pair goes west towards new mexico, and the rest south to dallas. Who can pick up from mom in ok at oklahoma city?

I also spoke again with the girl in des moines. she said the weather would be really bad for her to skip that show. the show, being a new years eve special, will end around 3 or 4 am. she will go to her hotel and sleep for a few hours, then head home. She estimates she will make des moines possibly mid-late afternoon on jan 1st. 

I want to say again, that although this girl has offered, it is weather contingent, and I don't personally know her. This could go wrong at any point and I am going to continue to look for another transport option as a fall back.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> well, if everyone who said they wanted something does, and you are the first pick up for everyone, that would be 11. tlrnnp67, where in the panhandle do you live?
> It looks like we can just about get them to oklahoma city. from then, the group splits. a pair goes west towards new mexico, and the rest south to dallas. Who can pick up from mom in ok at oklahoma city?


I live about an hour north of Amarillo. I could probably pick them up in OKC if the ABQ person could pick theirs up from me in the TX Panhandle.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Lonely farm girl could we get pedigrees with the girls? We don't show our Rabbits but the lil' lady might want to sometime. Also how should I pay?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Everything comes tattooed and with pedigrees. These are rabbits worth having, and if any one of you decided to hit a show, their offspring won't disappoint you. There is no point IMO without one if you are breeding. I will take cash or MO thru the mail, but I will not accept any mailed payments until the rabbits are actually in transit. If everything goes right, everyone can drop their envelopes in the mail on the 1st of January. Once payment is received, I will mail pedigrees and any other information you might need. I never send paperwork with the delivery person. Too risky.

If any of you would like your animals registered with the ARBA, I can have that done at the show before I send them off. Cost is 6$ per animal. None of these animals have any disqualifications. 
The only exception is the 2 blue otter does. They may not make senior weight, their mother died and they were fostered off as not quite weanlings. I had trouble getting another doe to accept them and it affected their rate of growth in the fast grow time. It was also late winter, so that made things worse. That will not, however, affect the size of their offspring or their ability to reproduce. Expect their babies to be large.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

mysticklobo, can you drive to meet with trlnnp67 to get your pair? Of course the two of you should work it out between you, but he is offering. I don't want to send any animals just to have them hit a dead end halfway there.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, I am REALLY trying not to get too excited about this, just in case....but....EEEEEEK! Chocolate Rex! :nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner::nanner:


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I love Dusty. He is from my own lines. I will miss him, but I have to narrow my color focus, or else go broke buying feed. Sigh.. I do love the blues much better. You will love him. The doe is Twist Tie. Her ma was Nutria Azul. The biggest blue otter doe I ever had.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

i'm so excited i can't wait this will be my first pair of ped. rabbits !!!!!!! WOO HOO! :bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy::bouncy:


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright, I have hit a wrinkle...the girl that can pick up in OKC is having trouble finding an English Angora (which is what she is looking for) somewhere along the "railroad" route... anybody know where we might find one?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

There are angora Rabbits on Omaha craigslist.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

What color, sex and age does she want and what is she willing to spend? I know where to get them, but they aren't cheap.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

scpankow said:


> Alright, I have hit a wrinkle...the girl that can pick up in OKC is having trouble finding an English Angora (which is what she is looking for) somewhere along the "railroad" route... anybody know where we might find one?


I was looking on craglist there is a doe in joplin missouri here is the web site for the rabbitry


WWW.THEHAREBOUTIQUE.COM


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, I can go to Amarillo if need be or somewhere near there. Let me check with my angora friends, might be able to find a EA in the OKC area.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I wouldn't buy from them, the one EA baby on the sale page is a VM rabbit and isn't marked that way. UNLESS they WANT to work with Blue-eyed whites.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

A couple more questions. Does she have any now? What lines are they from, if she does? I know at least one breeder in the OKC area that has them.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Ok, here is what she said:

Color: no Blacks or whites, already have a blue and a Choco tort so no blues, may think about a tort if it's not a Choco tort. Our favorite colors are lilacs and fawns...chocolates too.
Age: Would prefer an older bunny over a baby but will take what I can get. Nothing over 2 years. 
Sex: Doe
Price: I don't really have a price range. spent $100 on my last one. Would have to weigh the price against the quality of the rabbit and how much I want it.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I will ask around, but honestly, I'd be awful hard pressed to find one for that price. EA are expensive.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, they are. We have a EA doe here and one on the way from a breeder. Our new EA buck is in MA waiting for transport here, we are trading for him, so have to send the buck that is our end of the deal out.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

It would be nice to know what the bloodlines are of the two she has are. Does she want a showable, brood stock or just a wooler? These will help us find one easier.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am having a hard time finding anything available. The problem is, its post nationals. Most everyone has sold their extra stock already. I found one site.
www.mkangoras.com 
She is in northern Iowa and it seems like she might have some available.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

She has nice rabbits, IF she actually has rabbits for sale. We had a pair from her that we lost.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Lonelygirl-

I had an idea about paying you that would get you your money quicker than snail mail. Do you use paypal? I was thinking that once we received our rabbits, we could send $50 bucks to you through paypal Lonely. This way money isnt being lost in the mail and you get it almost right away. People can pay once they have their rabbits. You stated that all rabbits are identified by a tatoo so they could be tracked in the case of nonpayment....

Plus people would be able to use a debit/credit card if need be to pay. Just thought that would be an easier way of paying for the rabbits.


----------



## AprilW (Nov 25, 2007)

Not sure if anyone wanted rabbits in the Georgia/Tennesee area, but I would be willing to be a leg of the movement. I am in northwest Georgia and very near Chattanooga, TN.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Just had a thought. What about carriers for the rabbits? I don't think you want to use yours and hope to get them back. I'm willing to buy one for my pair and have it delivered to you.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I was thinking about that. Typically when rabbits are jumped cross country, the carriers of the mover are the ones used, but now that you mention it, I doubt jandersen has a dozen carrier holes of his/her own, well, he might. Do you? It would cost you between 15 and 20$ to ups a carrier. I know because I have done it.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mysticklobo said:


> It would be nice to know what the bloodlines are of the two she has are. Does she want a showable, brood stock or just a wooler? These will help us find one easier.


Here is Caylie's response...

"I want a show quality. My doe has the following lines, Chu, Silvertone, Wooley Boogers, Creek and a few others I can't remember. I just got my buck and haven't seen his pedigree yet but I know he has Chu lines as well. I'm sure the rest of his pedigree consists of top lines like my doe, he is excellent quality."


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I do not have a dozen hold but I will gladly ship you mine. Should I send one or two? I am a he for the record. Don't tell folk I raise bunnies it'll mess up my reputation.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I just received this email from a friend of mine.

I_ am now taking care of my Dad who is 83 yrs old. We are having fun and enjoy him staying with us. Unfortunately he takes a lot of time going to the doctors and general health care. So I need to part with a few more of my best English Angora.

English Angora For Sale!!

* 1- REW Englsh Doe 
8 months old
* 1 - REW English Buck
8 months old
* 1 - Tort Englsih Doe
8 months old
* 1 - Tort Englsih Buck
8 months old
* 1 - Chocolate English Doe
10 months old

All Pedigree Show Quality. Nice thick wool coats.
Transport possible to OH, MI KY, FL, GA, and other.
Contact me off list.

Sincerely,
Rose
[email protected]
931-946-2030_ 

If it is decided to ship me your carriers then that is fine. PM me privately and I will give my address. Each rabbit must have their own hole. They cannot ride in the same carrier hole.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I need carriers anyway. We are just getting back into rabbits after 16 years without and what we have for carriers are for our JW and LH. They won't fit a full size rex or even our EAs. So, I don't mind buying a carrier for the rex.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

She's in TN, so off the train line...I know a breeder in the OKC area, that is expecting EA babies at the beginning of December, but they won't be ready when the rex go through that area.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Lonely, how far are you from Klubertanz? Are you close enough to pick up the carriers if we pay for them?


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Would this be an appropriate size?
Klubertanz:
C-SERIES DELUXE BLACK VINYL COATED WIRE HAULING CAGES
TRANSPORT YOUR RABBITS IN COMFORT AND SAFETY!
Each carrier includes pan, pan springs, door(s), & card holder(s). Handles & Door Locks Sold Separately.
2 Compartment Carrier
16" x 20" x 9" 
Each hole is 10" X 16" 
Floor is Â½" X 1" 
Pan is 1 Â½ " deep
Size:Medium C02 
$28.30 with wire divider $28.70 with poly divider
Shipping weight: 10lbs


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Actually that might be the better way to go, if you plan on buying carriers anyway. Klubertanz is a couple hours from here. 

There will be a vendor at the show that day that I could get carriers from. I will have to find out who it is.

So lets do this. For those of you that intend on purchasing new carriers for your rabbits. Why don't I just buy them from whatever vendor is at the show, rather than having you ship them. That way it will cost the least possible amount and there will be no confusion or mistake about sizing. I will check to see which vendor it will be and get an exact price. The average cost of a new 2-hole carrier big enough for a rex is around 20 - 30$.

Who wants to do this?


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Actually that might be the better way to go, if you plan on buying carriers anyway. Klubertanz is a couple hours from here.
> 
> There will be a vendor at the show that day that I could get carriers from. I will have to find out who it is.
> 
> ...


I do, put me down for one....as long as it is comparable to the Klubertanz one that I posted....I want it to last.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Let me know who the vendor is. If it is one I know and like, I'll do it that way, as it would save money.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Actually that might be the better way to go, if you plan on buying carriers anyway. Klubertanz is a couple hours from here.
> 
> There will be a vendor at the show that day that I could get carriers from. I will have to find out who it is.
> 
> ...


That would be great as far as I'm concerned.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Usually the wisconsin shows are either klubertanz or roger moller. both good people. I know roger personally. I can't seem to locate a show flyer. I'll have to email someone. The carriers, are in general pretty good quality across the board. I have a number of ones I bought used that have lasted for many years. One even got ran over by a truck and I bent it back and still use it, original tray.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Don't forget water bottles and feed bowls. I would recommend the Nivek transit bottles.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Hubby suggested finding out what everything would cost in advance. We can then send you the money and you can order them in advance, that way you KNOW there will be enough for everyone.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

AprilW said:


> Not sure if anyone wanted rabbits in the Georgia/Tennesee area, but I would be willing to be a leg of the movement. I am in northwest Georgia and very near Chattanooga, TN.


April,

Would you be able to help us get an English Angora doe from Tennessee to somewhere on/near the rest of the Railroad route? 

Shannon


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I talked to that lady in tennessee whose number I posted. She said she has available transport going to little rock in about 2 1/2 weeks.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

So, we would need Little Rock, AR to OKC, OK or Dallas, TX...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

If that girl is interested I wouldn't wait to call her. She has less then what she had originally posted. She has sold some already.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

I think they have been talking already...


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Just let me know what the total cost is going to be: pair of rabbits($50), traveling carrier(?), traveling food and drink(?). I am speaking for lil' farmer too(wife).


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Also if anyone is going to charge for transport. We need to know what they want for it. I'm on a tight budget, but really want these rabbits.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> , mom in oklahoma - blue buck, Please say something if I am mistaken here.
> 
> Getting mysticks to NM and scpankow's to southern texas will be a challenge, but there's gotta be a way.
> 
> I'll keep working on it.


Thanks,
hopefully he is still available, I have not checked the board like I probably should. lol


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

for everyone who has requested rabbits on this thread, up to this point, I have marked them pending, and they will remain as such until final transport. each of these animals are ones I would otherwise keep, had I the room and unlimited $ for feed. 

The vendor at that show will be roger moller. I called him tonight.
The standard sized carrier is 20" X 16" X 8", split into two 10X16 sections. They are vinyl coated with galvanized 2 1/2" deep pans. His price is 29$ Travel cups are 70 or 75 cents each (I forget). You need 2 per rabbit. For feed and water, there is no charge, as I will cover that cost. The girl transporting to Iowa may ask 5$ a head. That is way low. Transport to nationals is $20-25 a head one way. I think it would be unfair to ask her to do it for free. 

So, for all of the above, you are looking at 92$, plus your help in jumping them where they need to go. That is still less than my normal price for my breeding pairs.

So I need to know, who wants carriers and who doesn't. So far, brandkelz, scpankow, mysticlobo, lil farmer, YES. 
Mom in OK and jandersen, what would you like to do?


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Is the 8" the TOTAL height of the carrier or of the area where the rabbit is? Is the divider solid or wire? I prefer solid dividers for the safety of the rabbits.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The 8" height is the inside height, as in the area the rabbits get. I don't know what the dividers are, but regardless, there is no safety issue. I am not sure what you are talking about. The dividers, if they are wire, are made of the same stuff as the outside.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Lonely, I think she means safety as in less exposed to germs. Are these rabbits going to be in the show? Or are they just being transported to the show for the girl to pick up? Just curious.....


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I've seen rabbits bite each other through the 1/2 x 1 wire dividers, badly injuring one or both of them, that is why I prefer solid dividers.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Oh I see. Duh. Well not mine. Almost all my cages are wall adjoining, and currently, several of these rabbits are together. The two blue otter does have been in the same cage always and the two blue bucks, same thing. A lot of my rabbits I double up for the winter because it gets so cold here. With the exception of a few, its not to much of an issue. Of course, these are young, but most of my brood stock is used to it. 

I think the carriers are probably solid wall. Most I see these days are. When I place my carrier order, I will ask him. I am sure he would make them solid if they weren't. Roger is pretty good about that sort of thing.

None of these rabbits will be shown. Although some of them are in the 9 month to one year range and still in young adult fur prime, I class them all as brood stock. The bucks can be shown forever, if someone really wanted too, but once a doe is bred, their fur, normally, is never again suitable for the table. Typical for most breeds.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you for understanding. I'm glad that they are used to being with other rabbits, we have some individual cages and some that hubby made that share a wall. The individual cages are for rabbits that can't stand sharing a wall with the same sex. We have two JW does like that, but they don't mind a buck next to them...

I would like the solid divider in mine, don't mind paying a bit more if needed for it.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

I have dog and cat carriers, I don't have any "rabbit" carriers, but as long as no one has any objection, I was planning on using the carriers I have. How many rabbits would I need to transport and to where?
Thanks again,
Rea


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

As things are looking right now, most everyone is going to have me purchase carriers to send the rabbits in. I am waiting on conformation from jandersen only. Otherwise it would be yours only, mom in OK, that would need a carrier. 

I would not recommend having them in a solid bottomed cage for anymore than a very short period of time, as they will be sitting in their own yuck pretty quick. Just bed it heavy, shavings under hay if you can. 

Which ones you would be responsible for moving, I dont know the train beyond Iowa is out of my hands.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks,
I can do a thick bedding of shavings right now, trying to find straw for bedding now. The local feed store closed and that was the only place I could find straw:stars:


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

I think it would be your rabbits, my two and maybe one English Angora, if the other girl doesn't get hers picked up beforehand...


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Might also be the two pairs coming west, as the person picking up for us is willing to do that in OKC, then I'll go up and meet him. I know mine will be in carriers that will be coming with them.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I will send you two carriers they are solid bottomed. I will bed them with hay. Lil farmer when do you want to meet up? I would like to pick up the rabbits as early as possible maybe at the show. Is that a possibility?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Are you saying you want to drive to WI to the show to get them instead of using the girl to get them to Iowa?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

That depends on where is the show is If it's close to des moines yes.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mysticklobo said:


> Might also be the two pairs coming west, as the person picking up for us is willing to do that in OKC, then I'll go up and meet him. I know mine will be in carriers that will be coming with them.


Ooops, that is right...yours and the guy in the panhandle....so 4 pairs and maybe a single angora....mine will be in a double carrier already...I am having Lonely pick it up for me at the show...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The show is in Janesville, WI. mapquest your distance. I dont know where you are coming from exactly.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Mine will be as well. Don't know about the guy in the TX panhandle.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Anderson,

We are able to provide transport if we can deliver within a weekend. Dont have PTO available to do anything through the week. I mapped it at about 7 hrs drive from omaha to Janesville. I will only be able to meet up somewhere along the MO IA NE border to pick up on my end.

Lonely- Due to some financial emergencies, we wont be able to buy a pair this time, but I will fulfill my end of the transport as I originally stated because I do want to see the rabbit express get accomplished.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

So brandkelz and lil farmer are bowing out?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Everyone- due to lil farmer not being able to meet up in Lincoln I would need assistance with fuel. I can drive them south to meet them. I really can't justify spending more than 100 dollars on two rabbits.
Lil farmer how far from Lincoln can you meet me? I live 30in minutes outside of Lincoln. 
Everyone- who is willing to help out with fuel.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Lil farmer I would like to meet up on new years day if possible.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi,
Hubby said I could get a doe to go along with the blue buck:banana:
I hope there is still a doe available.
Thanks,
Rea
P.S. Is there a date yet that I would need to be in joplin? 
Hubby and I are discussing if it would be better to buy carriers. wondering about the stress from being moved from carrier to carrier?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Buying a carrier would be the better option if you can afford it, as transporting in other peoples carriers brings the risk of picking up someone else's bacterial problem. 

If brandkelz and lil farmer are not taking their two pairs, then there would be a doe available.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

We are not keeping any rabbits Lonely. 

Janderson-I would be able to meet you up in Lincoln. I didnt catch what I wrote until I came back in looked at it later. What time would you like to meet and where?

What I would like to do is get the rabbits from you and get them to St. Joseph then refuel and eat and check water and things and then trek to Joplin. I think that we need to start mapping out rough ETA's so this goes as smoothly as possible. We will probably be in Lincoln for family that weekend anyways and if not, I dont mind road trippin a bit anyways.

This is the rough ETA I have for my leg:

Meet Anderson by 8:00AM(just through time in there, let me know if needs changed)

Be in St. Joseph by around 10:30 to 11:00AM
Fuel up check rabbits and down time for about an hour.

Leave for Joplin around 11:30 to Noon

Be in Joplin by 3:00PM to 3:30PM

Again this is rough and will depend on when Janderson wanted to meet. Also this would be, as of now, taking place on New Years Day......correct?

Once the Anderson-Brandkelz leg is nailed down, Mom where would you like to meet up in Joplin?

Not trying to take charge of anything, just want it to be clear for everybody the trip their rabbits are taking. Also when the train begins, we should have contacts to keep this post updated for every one or start a different thread or something. That way, the last person will be able to roughly track their rabbits from the time they leave Lonely to the time they are heading to them.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I believe I will have to meet the lady in des moines mid afternoon on new years day. So o would be in Lincoln sometime late afternoon or early evening.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks guys,
I probably will buy a carrier for the rabbits just to be on the safer side. Don't know where to meet up in joplin will have to look at a map.:shrug:


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

So then mom, I wont probably be down in joplin until late evening. I am able to post via cell phone so I will update when get the rabbits, when I make it to St. Joe, and when I get them to Mom in Joplin.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

brandkelz said:


> So then mom, I wont probably be down in joplin until late evening.
> 
> 
> Thanks,
> ...


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I have a friend who needs rabbits moved from IN to NM. If she can get them over to the route we are using, can they hitch a ride?


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Mom-What works best for you? I wouldnt be able to get to Joplin until 1100-midnight if you wanted to meet that night. I would be able to leave early the next morning and meet you by 10-noon if need be too. I guess the rabbits could stay at the brandkelz-lil farmer resort for the night(I would keep them inside the house) if need be.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I should speak up and say it would be best to not keep them in the house. They are going to be traumatized enough by the change in climate and change in smells. They are outside here. It's below freezing to stay. Bad enough that they will be riding in people's warm cars breathing carpet and air fresheners. Maybe stacked in the entryway or a closed in porch where the temperature is fairly cool and the air is not tarnished by the smell of household things?

Because of the change in climate and length of day, I should go ahead and make a few suggestions, and provide some needed info.

Keep them as cool as possible, but out of drafts.

It's probable that they all will blow coat as it gets warmer, so expect it.

Quarantine for a minimum of 3 weeks from your other stock. My rabbits are healthy, but extreme stress can do funny things to an animal. I always suggest this no matter what. One of these animals went to nationals and had no issues of any kind with the stress load. We also get storms with extreme high winds that shake the entire building and it doesn't really seem to bother any of them. They are used to it.

I will send food and water with every animal. Mix it for transition, down to the last drop of water. Changing feed and especially water abruptly can kill a rabbit. 

Breed them the day or the day after they arrive, several times if they will. Traveling usually makes a doe more susceptible. We are out of the breeding season up here because our days are super short right now. As the light increases as they travel south, they may become more potent and eager, so to speak. If they do not conceive, just go again. With the exception of the chocolate doe, none of these have ever been bred. It is possible they may not conceive until spring when it is most natural for them. It depends on how they adjust to the light change. Unless I use controlled lighting, very few rabbits conceive in the winter here.

Also, if you have it, feed hay in addition to their feed. They are used to getting hay at least twice a week. It will help them adjust to new feed. 

Nothing more at the moment.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright, I am arranging a pick up of mine from OKC, so I need to know when they need to be there.... and where.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

brandkelz said:


> Mom-What works best for you?. I would be able to leave early the next morning and meet you by 10-noon if need be too. I guess the rabbits could stay at the brandkelz-lil farmer resort for the night(I would keep them inside the house) if need be.



It would work best for us to meet up on jan 2nd.11:00 a.m or so would be great.
Sp(don't remember the rest of your user name), I will put in joplin to oklahoma city and be able to let you know by tomorrow afternoon, when we should meet.
Thanks,
Rea


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

The more I thought about what I wrote, I began to realize that too...I do have an enclosed porch area that they can spend the night on. It is getting cold here too, not like WI by a long shot, but still cold. 

Rea-I should be able to do that. I will PM you and Janderson my phone number so in case we need to be in contact for any little bumps or anything that may pop up on route. I am also looking for a good exchange spot in Joplin.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mom in oklahoma said:


> It would work best for us to meet up on jan 2nd.11:00 a.m or so would be great.
> Sp(don't remember the rest of your user name), I will put in joplin to oklahoma city and be able to let you know by tomorrow afternoon, when we should meet.
> Thanks,
> Rea


Sounds good! My first name is Shannon, btw... easier than user names sometimes....My sister's hubby runs a trucking company and he is sending a truck to pick them up for me.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

scpankow said:


> Sounds good! My first name is Shannon, btw... easier than user names sometimes....My sister's hubby runs a trucking company and he is sending a truck to pick them up for me.


Ok, Shannon
I just put it into google maps, leaving joplin at 12 should put us into Oklahoma city about 4:00 or so. leaving time to eat and have time to use facilities.
thanks


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Man, I wish I would have seen this before now. I would have loved to get a buck and doe!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I just spoke to Lisa, our transport to Iowa. She said she is going to try for 5pm. She lives 10 minutes from the 80/35 split on the west side of Des Moines, and would be happy to pick a place to meet in that immediate vicinity just off I-35. Jandersen, would this work?

ajharris, if you don't care about color, I might be able to get you a pair. I will have to look and see what I have.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I really don't care about color at all. I have one blue torte doe and would like to have a couple more.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Hi Folks,

I'm sorry if I missed the information, but was wondering when the transport is scheduled to arrive in OKC? I just need to know so I can arrange my work schedule so I can pick up my pair and the pair headed to NM.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

tlrnnp67 said:


> Hi Folks,
> 
> I'm sorry if I missed the information, but was wondering when the transport is scheduled to arrive in OKC? I just need to know so I can arrange my work schedule so I can pick up my pair and the pair headed to NM.


Are you supposed to be getting a pair or are you just helping transport? I want to be sure I am not mis-reading what you mean.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

All, 
Please look at the list below and confirm or correct for Lonely...

*janderson* - blue and black otters does only - double carrier?
*brandekels/lilfarmer* - no rabbits, just helping to transport
*mom in oklahoma* - blue buck and ? doe - double carrier?
*scpankow* - chocolate pair - double carrier
*mysticklobo* - pair any color - double carrier
*tlrnnp67* - ? pair? - double carrier?

Is *AJHARRIS* going to get a pair as well, Lonely?


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

Yes, I thought I was getting a pair (any color) and a double carrier in addition of another pair for someone in New Mexico, picking them up from OKC, then meeting with a person from New Mexico in or around Amarillo to deliver their pair to them.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

tlrnnp67, I'm the one in NM getting the pair. We need to decide where to meet up at.


----------



## tlrnnp67 (Nov 5, 2006)

mysticklobo said:


> tlrnnp67, I'm the one in NM getting the pair. We need to decide where to meet up at.


I'll be driving 5 hours to OKC and back. I live an hour north of Amarillo, but am in Amarillo all the time. I'd be happy to deliver them to you there. Amarillo should be around 4 hours away from you if I remember correctly.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

When are these rabbits going to travel? I am trying to figure that out.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Oh, and I can take rabbits south to Durant Oklahoma, if someone in the DFW area are getting some, they can meet me there.


----------



## Linsay2231 (May 1, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl- I sent you a PM about English Angoras...I dont think the train is coming to Michigan, correct?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Thank you for the clarification of the list. SO much going on, my brain, my poor brain. 

standby on ajharris bunnies. I need to go over my list and make sure no one ends up with brother sister pairs. That just wouldn't do.

tlrnn67 WILL get your pair. 

Linsay, the english angora lady is not me. she lives in tennessee. Check post 96 on page 4. Her phone number is on there. I talked to her. She is nice.

I will contact each of you privately sometime this week to settle up.

ajharris, my brother actually LIVES in durant. If I can come up with a pair for you, can I send my brothers Christmas package as well? Ha!


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Man this is so exciting.....I am ready to start this train off!


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm actually down in Deming, NM. About a 7 hour drive from Amarillo, so 14 hours round trip.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Lonely, will you have any additional ones available? I know someone here who is interested...


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

If you could come up with just a buck, I would be happier than a tornado in a trailer park! I would be more than happy to take your brothers Christmas present to Durant if I deliver rabbits down that way.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

ajharris, I actually have the perfect buck, I think, for your needs. It was the doe I was having trouble matching, and I was kidding about my brothers Christmas box, although that would be cool. It would save me on shipping! If you want just a single buck, do you still want a carrier? They do sell singles. Tell me about your doe. You said she is a blue torte? Very unusual and illegal rex color. Whats her color background in her pedigree? Can you post a photo?

scpankow, are they wanting a single pair? maybe. I'll get back with you.

oh, by the way, aj, my name is also amanda. isn't that funny?


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I don't have her pedigree. I had a blue buck I would breed her too, and she would throw off harlequins and blues most of the time. I do not plan on showing the rabbits. They are for my own use, so a pedigree is not required for what I am needing. LOL How much are the carriers? Because I know he won't ride in a box for long without chewing out.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Where did you come into such a weird colored rex?
A double hole carrier is 29$, plus a few dollars for a feed cup and a water bottle. The girl moving them from wisconsin to des moines is asking 5$ a head, which in my experience is very reasonable. I can get a single hole carrier if you prefer, it would be a bit cheaper, but not sure on exact price.

And now that I have seen her, I have the buck you need.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I bought her from Vulpinefarms here on HT. I will need a single hole carrier. Thank you.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Yes blue otter and black does and I will ship two carriers to her. Since im the first stop I'm not concerned with having a solid bottomed carrier.

AJ that is a really cool looking rabbit do you ever get that color babies?


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I have once in a blue moon. Most the time she throws off blues and harlequins.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

That is such a beautifel doe I have never seen a rex that color WOW!


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I agree I wouldn't mind having them in my barn.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, I talked to roger moeller about water bottles, solid dividers and all that stuff. The total price for a carrier, a water bottle, 5$ a head for the lady transporting to des moines, and a feed cup is 48$. For ajharris, with the single carrier, it will be 37$. 
Then add the 50$ for the pair of rabbits, and for ajharris, $25. 

scpankow, I should know in a day or two if I can provide a pair for your friend. I am working with an aquaintance who raises only rex. He received his in somewhat the same manner, and is happy to provide whatever additional animals are needed for this, IF we can arrange transport from him to the janesville show.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm not going to be able to get my pair.  We had a crisis come up that took the money for them.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> scpankow, I should know in a day or two if I can provide a pair for your friend. I am working with an aquaintance who raises only rex. He received his in somewhat the same manner, and is happy to provide whatever additional animals are needed for this, IF we can arrange transport from him to the janesville show.


Amanda,

She wants one or two does...her buck is chocolate. She is looking for whatever will give her the widest color range.

Thanks!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mom in oklahoma said:


> Ok, Shannon
> I just put it into google maps, leaving joplin at 12 should put us into Oklahoma city about 4:00 or so. leaving time to eat and have time to use facilities.
> thanks


MIO,
My brother-in-laws truck company has a dock in OKC. If I get you the address, could you take them there?

Shannon


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

shannon, I got rabbits provided for your other friend if they still want them.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> shannon, I got rabbits provided for your other friend if they still want them.


Lonely, what are they?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

chocolate and blue or blue and black otter I believe. Don't have exact color list yet, but those are the options. I think there may be a white also, but it would be off a blue most likely.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

scpankow said:


> MIO,
> My brother-in-laws truck company has a dock in OKC. If I get you the address, could you take them there?
> 
> Shannon


Sure, just p.m. me the address.
Rea


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I was planning on transporting in my car it's a nisson sentra sentra do you think they will fit?


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

4 door? most likely, but you might have to use the front seat also. Why don't you measure the length of your backseat? the double carriers are maybe 20X16, and 12 inches tall. right now, there will be 5 or 6 plus a single, plus your carriers I think. is that right?


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

hey lonely can you post some photos of the rexs please.. Just a preview!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

sure, I can get some today.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Who else is getting REALLY excited? LOLOLOLOL


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I am, but have to do some figuring on how to get them west to me. The person in the TX panhandle dropped out, so don't have that link to the train now.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mysticklobo said:


> I am, but have to do some figuring on how to get them west to me. The person in the TX panhandle dropped out, so don't have that link to the train now.


I though YOU were the one that needed to drop out...? Money issues I thought it said?

Shannon


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

All, 

One more time...for my benefit...

Please look at the list below and confirm or correct:

*janderson* - blue otter and black - does only - will ship carrier
Picking up 13 rabbits in Des Moines and transporting to Lincoln, MO

*brandekels/lilfarmer* - one pair, double carrier
Picking up 11 rabbits in Lincoln, MO and transporting to Joplin, MO

*mom in oklahoma* - blue buck and ? doe - double carrier
Picking up 9 rabbits in Joplin, MO and transporting to OKC

Is *AJHARRIS* - buck? - single carrier 
Picking up 1 rabbit in OKC

*scpankow* - chocolate pair - double carrier
Having transport service to bring 2 rabbits from OKC to Beaumont.

*tlrnnp67* - ? pair? - double carrier?
Picking up 4 rabbits in OKC and transporting to Amarillo, Tx

*mysticklobo* - pair any color - double carrier
Picking up 2 rabbits from TLRNNP67 near Amarillo, Tx

Lonely, I have not had a response back from that other girl about the pair of Rex...I will try to get with her and let you know.

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

It would be closer for me to pick my buck up in Big Cabin, Ok, instead of OKC. That is, if it is alright with whom ever is taking rabbits to Oklahoma City.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Someone donated the pair of Rex to me.  I don't know who, but I'll be able to get them, which is nice as at the only show we have been to there were NO full size rex.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mysticklobo said:


> Someone donated the pair of Rex to me.  I don't know who, but I'll be able to get them, which is nice as at the only show we have been to there were NO full size rex.


Wow, that is wonderful! So glad to hear that you will be able to after all, providing we can find transport for you...

When did the other guy say he was dropping out?

Shannon


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

trnnlp67 backed out. He pm'd me a week ago. No explanation as to why though. Otherwise your list is correct. I will get some photos on here. Been real busy the last couple days. I will shoot for tonight. Please let me know soon about that other person. I need to know so she can get a MO on the way, so I can order the supplies.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

dusty by dollyrockfarm, on Flickr 
Chocolate buck


twist tie by dollyrockfarm, on Flickr
chocolate doe


blue otter doe by dollyrockfarm, on Flickr
blue otter doe


blue bucks by dollyrockfarm, on Flickr
2 blue bucks. because of the flash, the picture is deceiving. The color of the front buck is much darker than he appears.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

how pretty I can't wait I'm so excited !!!!!!!!! Thank you all!!!!!! And THANK YOU LONELYFARMGIRL!!!!!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh, they are so beautiful! Thanks for the pictures....


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Beautiful Rabbits, Lonely!
AJ my husband and I are the ones transporting to OKC. My hubby said that big cabin is kinda on the way lol. We can prob drop yours off to you.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Mom In Ok, I am about 100 miles south of Big Cabin, I need to know about what time to meet you there and what day.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Lonely,

The other girl is interested in the rabbits. I will find out whether she wants one or two and I will let you know ASAP. I will forward your info on to her for the MO.

Thanks,
Shannon


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

ajharris said:


> Mom In Ok, I am about 100 miles south of Big Cabin, I need to know about what time to meet you there and what day.


I know it will be jan 2nd, not sure of time yet. will be able to sit down later this week and look at a map. Christmas is sneaking up!:shocked:


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Please take a look if you are part of the Railroad and make any edits necessary.


http://maps.google.com/maps/ms?ie=UTF&msa=0&msid=217127843859027358209.0004b241bbda8acb5f3b0

Shannon


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

me and brandkelz are picking up in Lincoln neb I think from Janderson


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I am picking up a pair and a double carrier.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lil'farmer said:


> me and brandkelz are picking up in Lincoln neb I think from Janderson


Ok, I have made that change.

Shannon


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

All,

We are getting really close to kicking off the "Railroad". Please look at the list below and confirm or correct the information. 

*janderson* - blue otter and black - does only - will ship carrier
Picking up 14 rabbits in Des Moines and transporting to Lincoln, MO

*brandekels/lilfarmer* - one pair, double carrier
Picking up 12 rabbits in Lincoln, MO and transporting to Joplin, MO

*mom in oklahoma* - blue buck and ? doe - double carrier
Picking up 10 rabbits in Joplin, MO and transporting the remaining 8 rabbits to Big Cabin, OK and OKC

Is *AJHARRIS* - two rabbits - double carrier 
Picking up 2 rabbits in Big Cabin, OK

*scpankow* - chocolate pair - double carrier
Having transport service to bring 4 rabbits from OKC to Houston, TX

*TrinityOaks* - pair - double carrier
Picking up 2 rabbits from scpankow's transport service in Houston, TX

*mysticklobo* - pair any color - double carrier
Picking up 2 rabbits from ???


Shannon


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

scpankow said:


> *mysticklobo* - pair any color - double carrier
> Picking up 2 rabbits from ???
> Shannon


I have a friend in Houston willing to help me work them west. So, if my pair can just go there it would be a help. She knows how to take care of rabbits, so I know that they will be well cared for. That would put them about 13 hours away, but she and I'll work out a meeting place about half way to finish their trip.

I will need to know where she can pick them up and who to talk to. That way I can pass it on to her.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright folks, we need to know some general dates and times for each leg of the trip:

1) WI to Des Moines, IA - 

2) Des Moines, IA to Lincoln, NE - 

3) Lincoln, NE to St. Joseph, MO - 

4) St. Joseph, MO to Joplin, MO - 

5) Joplin, MO to Big Cabin, OK - 

6) Big Cabin, OK to OKC, OK - 

At this point, it is basically me, Betty and Trinity (if she gets some) so 4, maybe 6 rabbits in OKC. Now, I had arranged for my brother in law to transport my rabbits to Houston via his trucking service. They will leave OKC at 1am, get to Dallas at 4am...then leave Dallas at 6pm and arrive Houston close to midnight. I *may* just drive to Dallas and get them, coming back thru Houston. Trinity and Betty's friend can meet up with me in Houston to get their rabbits if it works out. I need to find out from my BIL what the cost will be for 6 rabbits from OKC to Dallas. Here is the thing....I need to know what day I need to be in Dallas to pick them up... so I need to know when they would arrive in OKC to finalize the transport from there to Dallas.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I talked to Lisa (our Iowa girl) today. She emailed me for some verification info, so apparently its still a go. She said she has transported for people before, so she isn't new to this game. She said she is going to try really hard to make it to the yet to be determined meeting point in Des Moines on Jan 1st by 5pm.

I need to get with janderson to determine the general location that the meeting point needs to be based on where she is coming into the city, and Lisa will choose the best and easiest access point.

I have received correspondence from TrinityOaks, so that is being handled.
If there is anyone here who has not yet mailed their money orders please let me know, and the eta, as I have to pay for the carriers when I get to the show. I have received from 2 people so far, and two others have told me its on the way.

I will be dropping all the necessary paperwork in the mail on January 2nd. I don't want to send it out before they leave and jinx everything. Seems thats the way things go with me sometimes. Sheesh!

Due to our other Oklahoma guy backing out, I have one pair available if anyone else who has been following wants to jump in.


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

I can send a money order out Monday or Tuesday please order a carriers it would cost close to the same to ship one. I will pm you my phone number so sedan figure out the meeting spot on desmoines


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Cool...We will be in Lincoln Sunday Jan. 1st visiting family and can plan heading back in time with when you can drop off in Lincoln.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, people. Following is the final list of rabbits. I will write your name on the sides of the carriers. Each carrier is to be accompanied by a half gallon jug of water and a baggy of feed. Make sure you take yours, as its important to mix both feed and water to transition and avoid stomach distress. 

I would highly recommend providing hay immediately upon arrival to your home in addition to their feed. Keep them COOL (remember we are below freezing and have been for a while up here), out of the sun and wind, and away from other livestock and dogs. Let them alone for the first few days. Keep contact with others to a minimum and implore your children to observe only until they settle in.

I also highly recommend having very cleaned cages prepared in advance. Wash feed bowls and water crocks well to avoid any cross contamination of anything. 

I ALWAYS recommend keeping any animals I sell in strict quarantine from your own stock for at least 3 weeks. These animals are healthy, and carry no disease, but traveling cross country in 6 different vehicles, after being at a show, with massive change in temperature, and lighting is very stressful. There is an uncountable number of bacterias and other yucks these rabbits might be exposed to on the way. They will likely be fine, but better safe then sorry.

janderson:
blue otter doe EAR# DRF15
black doe EAR# DRF9

lil farmer:
blue buck EAR# DRF7
blue doe EAR# R57D

mom in ok:
blue buck EAR# DRF8
broken black doe EAR# R56D

ajharris:
black buck EAR# DRF10
blue otter doe EAR# DRF14

scpankow:
chocolate buck EAR# DRF21
chocolate doe EAR# DRF23

mystiklobo:
blue buck EAR# 23C
blue doe EAR# AGAVE

trinity oaks:
white doe EAR# DRF5
second doe - picking up saturday, unsure of color or ear number until I get there

I will contact trinity oaks privately since she is not on this forum.

When you take your rabbits, CHECK YOUR EAR NUMBERS. This is ultra important! Yes, they will be in their carriers, yes the colors are paired, however, things happen. Someone might open up to feed or water, two blue bucks jump out, you put them back in, oops, which one? CHECK EAR NUMBERS!!! BEFORE driving away with your animals.

I have carefully paired each group of rabbits to allow colors to complement each other based on the request of the buyer, and no rabbit is directly related to its pair mate. I also attempted to chose pair based on conformation issues. No animal is perfect and part of a successful breeding program is choosing your animals to complement each others faults in order to create better babies.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Thank you so much Amanda! I can not wait until I get my pair!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Rea, did you get my PM with the drop off location info? Please let me know. Thanks!


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Shannon,
Yes I did get the info thanks.
We will be picking up and dropping off the rabbits on jan 2nd.
Not sure of times yet, will sit down tomorrow and figure it out.
Took 2kids to the after hours clinic, got there at 5:30 they were finally seen at 8:30.
They have strep.I'm not thinking clearly yet lol.
Ttyl,
Rea


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mom in oklahoma said:


> Shannon,
> Yes I did get the info thanks.
> We will be picking up and dropping off the rabbits on jan 2nd.
> Not sure of times yet, will sit down tomorrow and figure it out.
> ...


Oh poor you and poor kids! Hope they are feeling much better soon! Time is not all that important, as long as it is before midnight. They will leave around that time for Dallas on Jan 2nd.

Shannon


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Who else is getting super excited????? Besides me, that is....


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

I am. I sold all of my rabbits but my old Rex doe for this! I can't wait!!! My daughter is giddy also!


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

I am!!! Something besides angoras to raise.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I SO wish I had some angora does to breed to my lonely lonely giant buck. 
Figures, huh?
I also want some hair/dairy goats or sheep REALLY bad.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

I am feeling excited now that my kids are feeling better,
I actually got some sleep last night!!
I am reallly looking forward to seeing rex in person


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

We have English Angoras, a German buck, a German Hybrid buck, a German Hybrid doe (daughter to the hybrid buck and our EA doe), 10 Jersey Woolys and two lionheads. Then there are my goats, a Nigerian buck, 3 Nigora bucks, a Nigerian doe and 6 Nigora does.

Then we have a German/English Angora doe coming from Europe and a English Angora buck coming from MA. We are also adding the rex rabbits and Mytonic (Fainting) goats to the farm this year.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Okay for me and lil farmer's part of the trip:

We will meet up with Janderson around 9pm on Jan. 1st in Lincoln and drive them down here to St. Joe where they will spend the night. On Monday I will drive them down to Joplin to meet up with Rea at 12....then they will be further down the rails....I have an app on my phone that will allow me access to the site and post pics directly from my phone so will try to keep updated on this thread....This is so frickin awesome!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Have the bunnies started their trip yet?????


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

I believe starting with janderson it doesnt begin til tomorrow evening


Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

The show is tonight, so tomorrow they will be leaving WI and heading south to meet up with janderson. They will all be at their destinations by Monday evening.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok everybody, Freak out!
Its Monday morning and the buns are long on their way. I met up with Lisa last night and we got them fed, watered, bedded and loaded into her SUV before I left the show. Lisa seemed like a very knowledgable person. She seemed to be on familiar terms with a lot of people there, and the animals she brought of her own were clean and well cared for. I am confident she was a good choice for transport.

Also, I need to add, trinityoaks other doe is a black doe and her ear # is 442V.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Ok everybody, Freak out! Its Monday morning



I think you got your day of the week wrong, it is only Sunday.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

See what happens when you stay at a rabbit show till well after midnight, THEN drive 2 1/2 hours home?


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Railroad leaves desmoines around 5pm.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I will be mailing out the pedigrees and paperwork on tuesday for all those whose payment I have received. The others, I'll mail the paperwork when payment gets here.

PLEASE RE-VISIT post #215! Ultra important!

Also, I would highly recommend breeding your does in the first 48 hours. Traveling makes does more 'willing'. Even if they do not conceive, this will help get their bodies into the rhythm of cycling, since they are induced ovulators. 

EXCEPT, MominOK and LilFarmer, your does are too young! Mystiklobo, your doe is just barely old enough.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

WooHoo!!!:nanner::dance::clap::happy::bouncy:
And my personal favorite....
:strongbad::strongbad::strongbad::strongbad:


----------



## BoldViolet (Feb 5, 2009)

Safe journeys, everyone!


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Scpankow, lol......

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> EXCEPT, MominOK and LilFarmer, your does are too young! Mystiklobo, your doe is just barely old enough.


That's fine with me, gives me a bit more time to get her home from Houston. The lady picking up for me doesn't have room for babies, as she already has 9 rabbits in her house, one she bought from me.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

the baton has been passed, jason has them in his possession and is in route to meet brandon.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> the baton has been passed, jason has them in his possession and is in route to meet brandon.


Yayyyyy!!!!!!:dance::dance::dance:


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Rabbits are headed to Missouri.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Just picked up from janderson and am on way to st. joe will have pics when I get there...

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## jandersen (Jul 11, 2011)

Reddit are headed to missouri.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

We have just been loaded and heading to Joplin.....These are some great looking rabbits....and Shannon, dont tell my wife, but I am soooo jealous of yours!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

They are beautiful!!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Oh my goodness! They are absolutely lovely.....*sigh* I am so grateful that we were able to work this out for all of us...Yay for us! LOL


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Just xfered rabbits to mominok and and confirmed them heading to big cabin.....i like this......man this is kinda fun....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

you all realize that I've been hanging on this thread since about 5 this morning? 
bye bunnies! bye!:hand:
I REALLY hope everyone is happy with the rabbits I chose for you. Every rabbit has a name already. I'm sending out paperwork tomorrow, and I can post the list of names later tonight if you all want me too. Never thought of labeling the cages with their names. Duh.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Yes, please post the names. That way we know what to call them.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Hi,
Dropped off aj's rabbits, headed to OKC.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

Ok, here are the names

Jason: blue otter doe - Boogie, Black doe -Brewya
Rea: buck - Blue Haze, doe - black dahlia
Amanda: Buck - Cauldron, Doe - Ash, Baby - ??
Shannon: Buck - Dusty, Doe - Twist Tie
Betty: Buck - ??, Doe - Agave
Sara: White doe - Crystal Clear, Black Doe - ??
Stacy: Buck - Smoke Screen, Doe - can't think of it, papers are already gone, guess you'll have to wait till they come in the mail, sorry!

?? indicate they didn't come from my barn and they didn't come with names, lucky you!


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Amanda, thank you once again! My daughter is so surprised by the baby you sent her!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I couldn't help it. She fell into my possession that night in such a convenient manner, it had to be right. I don't second guess fate like that. Let me know what she names her.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Got the rabbits dropped off at okc, will try to figure out how to post pics


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Does anyone know how to post pics from facebook?
Otherwise I will have to wait until tomorrow and post pics from photo bucket.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

What is your FB profile?

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

scpankow said:


> What is your FB profile?
> 
> Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


Rea Kirkland


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

mom in oklahoma said:


> Rea Kirkland


Pasted it into the search box and came up with a person in Houston, TX and one in Kirkland, WA...don't think either one is you.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Nope lol
I accidently set my profile to hidden and have to figure out how to change it
Went to facebook, under thier settings my profile is rkirk395


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

You can share the album with us by going to it, then at the bottom of the page there is a place that says "Want to share your album? You can give friends or relatives this link:" and a link under that. Copy the link and post it here. Then we can all see the pics.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

mysticklobo said:


> You can share the album with us by going to it, then at the bottom of the page there is a place that says "Want to share your album? You can give friends or relatives this link:" and a link under that. Copy the link and post it here. Then we can all see the pics.


will have to do that when I have access to a comp, not able to see some of the facebook options on my phone. We have our rabbits home now, time yo head for bed lol.
I did go to facebook, and looked under setting and they have my profile set as,
facebook.com/rkirk395


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> Ok, here are the names
> Betty: Buck - ??, Doe - Agave


I love the doe's name. It fits since she is coming to the desert.


----------



## ajharris (Jan 26, 2006)

Amanda, 
My daughter has named her doe Priscilla aka Prissy.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Found you by copying a pasting the link. I sent you a friend request.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Thanks,
I have looked at the photos today, and I have not been able to find out how to share a link.This is the menu I have at the bottom of the album.
Share withublic- I get a drop down menu of friend lists or public.
Tag This Photo
Add Location
Download
Make Profile Picture
Delete This Photo


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Lonely- wanted to say thanks again for the rabbits, they are beautiful. Love the names, especially the girls" black dahlia". I have watched an old movie about the murder and saw a who-dun-it program that had a lot of the police work and such, anyway just wanted to say thanks.:banana:


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

I would have to say that this was success as far as getting the rabbits where they needed to go. I know that ours are doing well so far. I don't know about anybody else, but I had fun and this was a really cool experience....Thank you Lonely for the idea and thanks to everybody that helped out!


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Is that the Album or the pictures? I get the line I posted about, below the comment box for the ALBUM, when all the pictures are showing.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

I will look again, I clicked on the pics on my home page, it took me to a page where I can scroll through the pics one by one.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Finally found it,
Hope this works lol


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Lets try it again lol
http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.1467800221261.2072461.1421222917&type=1&l=c0490503b6


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

sorry, didn't work.

everybody, I am really happy that this worked out also. I myself have been on the other end, when I had none and there were none to be found. It wasn't about money to me, or anything like that. I am very happy to have been able to get these rabbits to you people who just didn't have access to them. I am very pleased that our 'train' worked as well as it did. So many things can go wrong when so many people have to be timely for each other.

When will Shannon and Betty's rabbits be getting to them? Also, I haven't heard from trinityoaks. Has she received her pair?


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

They should be at the final destination on the 4th, they are out of the weather, the guy that met us, is going to check food and water, they are leaving for Dallas tonight at midnight. 

I saw the pic did not work, were you able to click on the link?
Rea


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

The link worked for me.


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

yeah, its there now, Before it was just a question mark.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

The rabbits have been picked up in Dallas and are on their way to Houston. I will post pictures later.
Shannon


----------



## bourbonred (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey, congrats guys on pulling this off! Maybe there's hope for America yet.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Maybe if politicians followed this thread, they could get some understanding and get an idea how to start an idea, work and formulate a plan to get the idea into motion and then execute......if some people from northern, midwestern,and southern parts of the country can take an idea to real action, then come on gov., you are the ones that are suppose to be experts and have unlimited tools at your disposal.....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Alright, Trinity and Betty's rabbits have been dropped off and I am on the way home with Dusty and Twist Tie. Thank all of you that participated, supported and helped to make this venture successful. You have been a huge blessing to me and many others! I will post pics when I get home.

Shannon

Sent from my BlackBerry 9650 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Thank you, Shannon!! Susan, my friend, said that they were really calm and has them settled into their temporary homes at her place. She had no problems getting them out of the carrier and putting them into the temporary caging she set up for them.

Thank you, LonelyFarmGirl for the beautiful rabbits!!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I am so glad this went so well. Brandon, it's a cryin' shame that you are completely right about the government. What a bunch of losers.

Please everyone, let me know in a week or so that everyone is settled, comfortable and behaving normally.


----------



## ladymother (May 9, 2011)

It is SO COOL to see that you all pulled this off! Congrats to everyone involved!


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

Blue Haze is very calm, but seems to be a little standoffish, dahlia is very inqusitive is up looking around everytime I open her cage, right now they are still in the transport cages. I found out when we got home that either a HUGE dog had visited or we have a coyote coming up into our yard. The current rabbits are in a Dog Pen, with hutches in it, so the animal could not get in:bouncy:
Anywhoo, that is all to say that the hutches I had been planning on using had no protection i.e. being in the chain link pen. 
Now time for the question, will they be alright in the travel carriers for the quarantine period, or should I look for some bigger cages?:
Thanks,
Rea


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

They will be ok if you take them out everyday so they can stretch their legs. Put them on a card table or something so they can move around a couple of times a day. Thats kind of long to be sitting in such a small area. Got a plastic dog cage? That would be a good short term 'playpen'. Now would be a very good time to extra handle that buck. He's been with his brother since birth and he might be a tad lonely.


----------



## mom in oklahoma (Nov 25, 2003)

K, thanks,I have one large crate, the others I have are smaller than the transport cages lol. I have an excersize pen that could hold one of them, just have to make an area that it can sit on.
Thanks for the quick reply,
Rea


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

The crate would work good. Put one in there for a few hours and then switch.
Feel free to acclimate them into your herd as soon as you feel comfy doing it. I always suggest three weeks, because if they did pick something up it takes about that long to manifest. Doubtful, but better safe then sorry.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Dusty is very friendly and inquisitive. Twist Tie is a little more hesitant but both will allow us to take them out of the carrier and put them back...although catching Twist Tie requires a bit more effort! LOL We let them out, one at a time in our room last night, since we don't have the cages set up yet. After she settled a bit, Twist Tie (I am calling her Symphony, like the chocolate bar) began to lay stretched out, as if she was comfy as could be. Then she got up, went over to where hubs was laying on the floor, flopped down on her side and rolled her belly up like a dog! It was so cute! I have never seen a rabbit do this! Anyway, we are enjoying them immensely and hubs is absolutely in LOVE! Here are some pics....

These are Sarah aka Trinity Oak's rabbits:


















These are Betty Moon aka MyStickLobo's rabbits


















These are my rabbits


















This is me and the rabbits









This is my travel buddy, my Mom!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

Amanda, thank you so much for your willingness to help us all get the rabbits we wanted! They are just lovely and so sweet tempered, especially for rabbits that have been traveling for days...I feel so blessed to have them and I really cannot thank you enough! This has been such a wonderful experience for me, I hope the rest of you feel the same.

Shannon


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I can't believe it all worked out. I love this forum! You people are all great.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

My two are settled in their temporary home in Houston and doing fine. Susan, my friend, has fallen in love with them.  She has them inside, since she doesn't have any outside cages she felt safe with them being in, as her yard isn't fenced, but they are in a really cool room with no heat. They are both using litter boxes, as she doesn't like wire floor cages.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Just wanna say that I am so jealous of yours shannon. I personally think that chocolates are awesome, but the wife had to have blues....lol. If you want to trade bunnies sometime....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

At some point brandon, when you are ready for chocolates, I could probably arrange to get you some. I know a person in way northern wisconsin that does chocolates and I know someone in minnesota who does too. there are others around, I am sure.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

It would be awhile before I would be ready or have,the space for some chocolates, but I will definitely keep that in mind....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

no hurry, but I know a lot of people, and I know how to find things in the rabbit world. just sayin


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

lonelyfarmgirl said:


> I will be mailing out the pedigrees and paperwork on tuesday for all those whose payment I have received. The others, I'll mail the paperwork when payment gets here.
> 
> PLEASE RE-VISIT post #215! Ultra important!
> 
> ...


I bred the chocolates, who I am calling 'Cadbury' and 'Symphony' :grin:, and got three good connections. We shall see what happens in a month!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

brandkelz said:


> Just wanna say that I am so jealous of yours shannon. I personally think that chocolates are awesome, but the wife had to have blues....lol. If you want to trade bunnies sometime....
> 
> Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


I think we could work something out...LOL!


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

I really want to give smoke screen a go and I other does that could be bred.......just dont have the growout space for the future babies.....currently our three growout pens have 8 week litters and I have a suprise litter that is 6 weeks and still with their momma waiting for a hole to open up.....then there are 3 does due this month.....so crap....

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

My buck got named Zephyr, as he is really sweet and a bit shy.


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

I would just like to say Thank you to everyone!! I love my blues Smoke Screen and Crystal Clear. My pretty Boy (Smoke Screen) is not a cuttle bug ofcorse but he is very sweet just the same he loves to be petted and loves apple wood. he goes crazy for it. My little girl crystal clear is so pretty she loves to be loved on she too loves the apple wood. She will come to the door and pull on it when I walk by to let me know that she wants my attention and more apple wood lol. Thank goodness we have and old apple tree. lol


----------



## FoxyWench (Jan 22, 2010)

wish id seen this earlier...
im in major "need" for 2 standard bucks in blue or opal in western TN.
any rexy people know of anything?!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

I could probably point you to someone I know. Their primary focus is blue, castor and opal. Do you ever get north? He is in southern Indiana. It is possible he could arrange transport part way. PM me and I can give you his number if you want to pursue this option further.


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Agave and Zypher are HOME!!! My hubby got a run through Houston and picked them up for me. He got home today with them. 

We let them run for a bit and Zypher got Agave 6 times before we moved them to their cages. So, in about 4 weeks I should have my first litter of rex.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mysticklobo said:


> Agave and Zypher are HOME!!! My hubby got a run through Houston and picked them up for me. He got home today with them.
> 
> We let them run for a bit and Zypher got Agave 6 times before we moved them to their cages. So, in about 4 weeks I should have my first litter of rex.


Oh Betty! I am so happy for you! Glad to hear that they are finally home. I have my first litter of Chocolates now, they are 10days old...


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That is super! About time!


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

We need update pics shannon.....we must see the little hershey kisses!


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

brandkelz said:


> We need update pics shannon.....we must see the little hershey kisses!


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

AAwwww, I miss my coco-babies. They are so cute!!!!!!


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Hubby is already talking about what color to add to our rex herd. He is thinking chocolates...we'll see, it might come down to what is available when we have the money.


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

mysticklobo said:


> Hubby is already talking about what color to add to our rex herd. He is thinking chocolates...we'll see, it might come down to what is available when we have the money.


Well, at least I am closer than WI! :rotfl:


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

scpankow said:


> Well, at least I am closer than WI! :rotfl:


Yep, you are.  We'll see how things go this summer with the pair we have. So, looking forward to the first litter out of them next month.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

Our blue, Smokescreen sure is lovin his new task at hand, but the first two does decided to not cooperate. We let him go with our two oldest and most experienced does, which they were suprisingly receptive.....so mid march we shall see.

Crystal is looking real nice just playing the patience game of waiting until she is old enough. She is in great shape so I may cheat and give her a try at 6 months instead of 8......really wantin some blue babies!

Sent from my PC36100 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonelyfarmgirl (Feb 6, 2005)

That would not be a bad move. It won't hurt her any, and if she doesn't conceive, you won't be any worse off. I say go for it!


----------



## lil'farmer (Jul 20, 2011)

update on photos Shannon! We must see the coco puffs!


----------



## mysticklobo (Feb 24, 2008)

Here is a pic of our first litter. They will be one week old on Sunday.


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

We have pics of smokes sired litters, he is the proud pop of 23 lil kits! The pics I think are floatin on another thread that me or lil farmer posted....by the way, the the five that he had with our broken mini rex doe( blue or opal, cant really tell) literally have everyone that we habe shown photos lining up wanting to buy one.....they are pretty neat!


----------



## brandkelz (Apr 15, 2011)

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


















This is the one that I am praying is a doe...

He was bred to Abilene, the broken mini rex that I questioned the color on here a while back....


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

I crossed Cadbury, the Choco Rex buck with Mocha, my Choco Cali doe...Here is what I got:

Link

She had 3 White, 3 Choco, 3 Lilac....


----------



## scpankow (Mar 31, 2011)

brandkelz said:


> We need update pics shannon.....we must see the little hershey kisses!


Link to pics of the Hershey Kisses!


----------

